# Headlight Beam Deflectors "Help Please"



## themariners

Hello,

We are travelling to Switzerland in May going through France and many other countries, could anybody please help regarding the headlight beam deflectors.

We have a 2008 Fiat Ducato and was wondering were isthe best place to get these from.

Thankyou.

Sue


----------



## zulurita

Sue,

You can get beam deflectors from Halfords.

I bought headlamp protectors for my new MH and with these came some black tape to put in the marked area on the headlamp protectors. This takes the guessing out of putting on beam benders.

I'm not sure if the beam benders (stick on) will have diagrams for the new Fiat Ducato headlamps.


----------



## teemyob

*Benders*

Hello,

Make your own or if you se a continental motorhome owner over here, ask them where they got theirs!.

Trev.


----------



## themariners

Hi Zulurita,

Thanks for the info we have a brand new Autotrail Tracker EKS my other half would like to know are they easy to fit.

Did you buy yours from Fiat.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

The stick on ones - clear rubbery plastic- come from Halfords and are now complete with the instructions for the new Ducato and easy to fit.

The polycarbonate headlamp protectors are supplied with black tape and the area to be taped is marked clearly. They cost us about £50 the pair from Fiat - again for the new shaped Fiat headlamps. They have to be wheedled around to fit but that might have changed.

When you consider the cost of a new headlamp they are probably worth it.

G


----------



## Hampshireman

I got caught out last year needing them for France and Spain. 

Really confusing stuff on the packet from Halfords, then when I worked it out and got to the front of the van, they were already well stuck on there and have remained there since.


----------



## 109481

*Try Formula 4*

Give these guys a call
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## zulurita

Yes I did buy them from Fiat, or to be more accurate from Chelston Motorhomes, Wellington, Somerset, they service fiat motorhomes.

As in another post they cost £50 plus. They are not as easy to fit as on my previous mh (those just clipped on). The design of the new Fiat cab/headlamps means a little more is involved to fit these headlamp protectors. When I saw that i decided to let Chelston Service Centre fit them.


----------



## GerryD

We bought ours from Fiat dealer. Cost about £50+ but they do give another layer of protection to the headlight, which is a very expensive unit to replace. If you polish the headlamp protector with Mer before you stick on the black patch, you can then easily peel it back off and reuse it several times.


----------



## Autoquest

Hampshireman said:


> I got caught out last year needing them for France and Spain.
> 
> Really confusing stuff on the packet from Halfords, then when I worked it out and got to the front of the van, they were already well stuck on there and have remained there since.


Yep - Mine have remained in place for over a year now plus they're totally useless 8O 8O Still, having them fitted is what counts...


----------



## gaspode

If you buy headlight protectors, already marked up with where to put the sticky black patches beware.

I bought some for our last Transit from 4x4 and was very impressed with the price and quality (they offer a MHF subscriber discount BTW) I believe their protectors are imported from Australia.

The only problem was that the marks for the black tape were miles off. I had an official Ford diagram of shape to use and where to stick them, believe me the protectors were marked up nowhere near where Ford recommended - as verified by the beam tester at my local MOT test station.

So do a check that your stickers are in the right place. You can do this by shining the beams on a wall whilst you're fixing them or the local MOT station will usually check them if you're concerned.


----------



## 122684

*beam deflectors*

Any idea of the part number of the beam deflectors you got from the Fiat Dealer ? Thanks...


----------



## Medallionman

Autoquest said:


> Yep - Mine have remained in place for over a year now plus they're totally useless 8O 8O Still, having them fitted is what counts...


Lucky you1 I followed the instructions fully.I cleaned the glass etc before fitting. First rain storm and they 'floated off'. Tried a second time and the same again. Now only have one side deflecting(?)  
Brian


----------



## 108717

When I imported our Hymer, the MOT guy made some from gaffa tape which stayed on for a few months. The problem with making them is you need to know where it goes. So take a picture of the Halfrauds ones you fit and then you can make your own when they fall off.

It's actually tricky getting them for German made vans to run them on UK roads as they're obviously the other way around. That said, I'm running without them at the moment but since each lamp on ours gives out as much light as a candle in a sock I'm hardly going to dazzle anyone. I've never been flashed once in 18months of use. Seeing where you're going is a battle even on high beam!


----------



## crissy

Have a look at www.climairuk.com 
I was looking for these the other day but thought I'd found the info on this site ... obviously not!
I'm sure I read that these come from Australia, as do the Fiat protectors, but are cheaper (are they same manufacturer?). Fiat Professional quoted me about £65 the other day.


----------

